# C5 a6 4.2 no signal to intake pod



## Fallenrider88 (Feb 5, 2010)

My left intake pod isn't getting a signal. What would be the reason for that?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

i hate to refer you to another forum but audiworld.com has way more traffic on this car.


----------



## Fallenrider88 (Feb 5, 2010)

I figured it out. With my s6 file the variable intake pods only relay of one actuator so it's different then the a6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

Fallenrider88 said:


> I figured it out. With my s6 file the variable intake pods only relay of one actuator so it's different then the a6


This. The variable intake manifold for the 4.2L C5 A6 and D2 A8 is 3 stage, it's 2 stage for the C5 S6 and D2 S8.


----------



## Fallenrider88 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea I know and that's why I'm not getting signal on the passenger side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

Also pretty sure the S6 or S8 intake manifolds are direct swaps onto the A6 4.2L block so if you can find one of them used it will resolve the issue.


----------

